# Is it possible to breed a mixed Persian and Scottish Fold



## tuti2290

I've never seen a mixed Persian x Scottish Fold. Is it possible to have that breed? I am not a professional breeder and I just want to have some unique kittens on my own


----------



## Taylorbaby

I guess anything is possible?

Will you be be willing to get up every 2 hours? (I have to!) keep all the kittens for yourself? lose a hell of a lot of money? lose any kittens? even the parents? health tests? 

Persians need quite a few tests from memory PKD is one due to kidney disease

and FIV & feLv to both stud & girl and any health test a Scottish fold needs.

there is prob a reason why you havent seen one as no reputable breeder would EVER consider doing it!
Also are your cats on Active? The breeders wont be happy if they were sold as pets......


why not go to a rescue center where thousands of 'unique' kittens are desperately needing homes and rescue a kitty instead 

Oh and once you have a litter of kittens, you ARE a breeder!


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Please dont do it 

Persians have enough health problems, mixing them willy nilly is only going to highten these.

I really dont understand why some people feel mixing any breeds like this is acceptable. Persians are a beautiful breed as they are, as are Scottish Fold - lets keep it that way.

*Every kitten albeit it be a breed or moggy is special.*


----------



## tuti2290

Aud's_Mum said:


> Please dont do it
> 
> Persians have enough health problems, mixing them willy nilly is only going to highten these.
> 
> I really dont understand why some people feel mixing any breeds like this is acceptable. Persians are a beautiful breed as they are, as are Scottish Fold - lets keep it that way.
> 
> *Every kitten albeit it be a breed or moggy is special.*


it's true, but I want my tuti to be a man, a father. Should I find another SF for him?? and you know it's hard to find one then.


----------



## Saikou

Cats don't care whether they become a 'man' or not, infact they are much happier neutered - no hormone worries - takes all the stress out of life for them.

Not to offend any SF lovers, but my understanding is that they carry a number of health issues. The gene that causes their folded ears is a genetic mutation and also comes hand in hand with other hereditary defects that affect their heart and joints. Although a recognised breed with other registries, the GCCF do not recognise them for that reason. SF to SF matings are not advised as you double up on those defects.


----------



## Biawhiska

the heath probs with a persian with the health probs of a SF does not sound good to me.


----------



## Taylorbaby

tuti2290 said:


> it's true, but I want my tuti to be a man, a father. Should I find another SF for him?? and you know it's hard to find one then.


Your cat ISNT A MAN its a CAT.

and couldn't give a toss about whether being father as they do not have HUMAN like feelings & thoughts!! ITS A CAT!!

What a load of rubbish, possibily the worst argument for breeding I have ever heard!!

He is probably more upset to have this hormones running round his body with no outlet

You help prevent a lot of illness by neutering!

Id love my Bengal x Singapura x moggy to be a dad! he would make wonderful kittens! would I do it NO he was nuetered at 6 months as too many people think like that!

I hope that whoever you bought him off of knows you are thinking off breeding him as they wont be to happy if he was sold as a pet, Id be fuming if I sold a kitten to someone who didnt neuter them by 6 months.


----------



## kozykatz

Quite true - they do have health issues. FIFe no longer recognises the breed either.



Saikou said:


> Cats don't care whether they become a 'man' or not, infact they are much happier neutered - no hormone worries - takes all the stress out of life for them.
> 
> Not to offend any SF lovers, but my understanding is that they carry a number of health issues. The gene that causes their folded ears is a genetic mutation and also comes hand in hand with other hereditary defects that affect their heart and joints. Although a recognised breed with other registries, the GCCF do not recognise them for that reason. SF to SF matings are not advised as you double up on those defects.


----------



## Coccinellidae

there where several breeders that do that- breed Persian with Scottish fold. here are some pics.

i do not appropriate that. ( but that is my opinion) 

"No, the Foldex cat is not a type of attaché case or filofax but a cat with folded ears and a flattish or rounded face. This cat is rare and is a hybrid cross from the mating of the well known Scottish Fold and the Exotic Shorthair cats."


----------



## Coccinellidae

the Scottish folds are a mix of a Scottish folded cat and British SH cats ( or American SH) 
the British cat is a mix of 2 breeds ( correct me if i am wrong) wich one of them is exotic and the Persian ( depending on SH or LH)

about the Scottish fold- I had a female 2 years ago - and yes they do have a health issues. but if you breed them right ( its not easy at all ) than you can avoid a lot of the problems. 

they have a lot of "bones" issues. 
I had a kitten burn with very small bone structure, but his hart was huge! he died after 1 month. but one of the reasons for that was the stud- we didnt have good studs in Israel- so i didn't have much choice


----------



## tuti2290

my Tuti has big legs, a flexible tail. He is so active but he rarely "Miaoh" ??? I read some information about his voice, its a low voice but my Tuti seems to be a quiet man ??? He can play all day but never "miaoh" . Sometimes, I think he has some health problems but he still eats much, and sleeps very well. That's why I am thinking of finding a new friend for him. I will wait for a SF again then. SF is quite rare. Its a reason why i considered to choose another breed like Persians or British longhairs.


----------



## Saikou

tuti2290 said:


> I will wait for a SF again then. SF is quite rare. Its a reason why i considered to choose another breed like Persians or British longhairs.


Not to mate to him I hope. Just because Tuti has no signs of the health problems, does not mean that he doesn't carry the genes that causes them. Mate him to another seemingly healthy SF also carrying the same problem genes and you will get a litter of affected kittens.

Do some research on SFs and their health issues, theres loads out there on the net.


----------



## Coccinellidae

tuti2290 said:


> my Tuti has big legs, a flexible tail. He is so active but he rarely "Miaoh" ??? I read some information about his voice, its a low voice but my Tuti seems to be a quiet man ??? He can play all day but never "miaoh" . Sometimes, I think he has some health problems but he still eats much, and sleeps very well. That's why I am thinking of finding a new friend for him. I will wait for a SF again then. SF is quite rare. Its a reason why i considered to choose another breed like Persians or British longhairs.


Is Tuti is SFS? Scottish fold? or SSS Scottish straight ?


----------



## lauren001

tuti2290
You must realise that pedigree cats sold as pets may in fact harbour problems in that that may be the very reason he may have been petted out in the first place as his genes aren't capable of producing healthy kittens. The cat itself may be healthy but because it has been found that a line is defective in some way then a breeder cannot risk breeding from them so sells them as pets. You do not know his genetic parentage, nor will it be possible to find out as it is unlikely that any breeder would want anyone producing kittens from cats sold as pets.

BUT
Forget the ethics of breeding him and the genetic issues you may uncover and the heartache of losing kittens with genetic problems, the biggest immediate challenge you will face is having an un-neutered male cat in your house for the time it takes for him to father kittens with your un-neutered female, that could be anything up to 18 months before he is capable of fathering kittens. 
Smell (even the litter tray will be far more smelly with unneutered cats), spraying, peeing inappropriately, territorial issues, yowling day and night (both of them), are some of the things you will face. A breeder is prepared and usually has some accommodation to resort to, when things are really bad, but is it worth ruining your house/furniture/carpets/marriage??? for one litter of kittens.


----------



## ella

tuti2290 said:


> Sometimes, I think he has some health problems


If you are saying this, and without you knowing what the health problems are, or whether they may or may not be genetic, I personally don't understand why you would want to breed from your cat.

You could be making things worse for even more cats that could be bred from Tuti.....

Much as we'd all like offspring from much-loved cats, sometimes you need to think about whether you might be causing problems for future off-spring....


----------



## Coccinellidae

*lauren001* :thumbup:

agree with every word!

+ you need to think why would you want kittens? what is the goal?
breeding without a goal? what is the point?


----------



## tuti2290

Coccinellidae said:


> *lauren001* :thumbup:
> 
> agree with every word!
> 
> + you need to think why would you want kittens? what is the goal?
> breeding without a goal? what is the point?


My purpose is not to breed or sell any kittens.If they mate together but do not born any kittens, that will be perfect for me. I just want to keep my Tuti as much original as I can. I told you at the 1st post, im not a breeder. My goal of breeding is just to satisfy my Tuti not to spay him. So i consider to choose another breeds with healthier genes to be his friend in case they mate and born some kittens.

My tuti is a Scottish fold male with folded ears,a quiet man with big legs and a flexible tail

And I think if we have a couple in our house, they won't have to call mates anymore? After mating, they have no reason to miaoh miaoh rite???


----------



## Coccinellidae

tuti2290 said:


> My purpose is not to breed or sell any kittens.If they mate together but do not born any kittens, that will be perfect for me.


If you have a male and a female - not spayed, in your house - running free, they will have kittens. and a 2 month after your female will deliver the kittens, she will call again - and another kittens- is that what you want? :blushing::001_unsure:


----------



## lauren001

> After mating, they have no reason to miaoh miaoh rite???


No, he will immediately be looking for another mate so the meowing will continue.



> I just want to keep my Tuti as much original as I can.


Hormones are dreadful things. They can turn quite quiet, happy, stable cats into unstable, unhappy lunatics.
Males can yowl just as much as females do on heat and don't tend to have an "off-call" time like a girl. He may become very frustrated. Even when she is not on heat then he may spend his time trying to mate with her which she will not appreciate causing fights, or prowling around meowing. She will spend her time either yowling or spraying your curtains, sofas etc. or peeing on your bed when on heat or trying to escape by running through any open doors. Once these habits become the norm then neutering them afterwards may not always cure it, you need to prevent it happening in the first place by neutering them before they start.

If you do not want kittens, which you say you don't, can I ask the real reason that you do not want to have him neutered, why not?

You are considering going to a lot of trouble here, just to keep Tuti intact, trouble that would be solved in an instant by having him neutered.

Lauren


----------



## nortons

i would NOT breed from him,just for making him a father,there are too many unwanted cats and kittens needing homes as it is.
not only that he will spray all over the house,and once he got of mating with females he will go out of his way and get all the females in your neighborhood and get into fights.
please think about the cat,is it fair to put him through all that?
sorry about being mean,but that is my way of thinking,i have one of my cat little son and he getting done at 6 months old.(mother being done tomorrow).


----------



## Aud's_Mum

tuti2290 said:


> My purpose is not to breed or sell any kittens.If they mate together but do not born any kittens, that will be perfect for me. I just want to keep my Tuti as much original as I can. I told you at the 1st post, im not a breeder. My goal of breeding is just to satisfy my Tuti not to spay him. So i consider to choose another breeds with healthier genes to be his friend in case they mate and born some kittens.
> 
> My tuti is a Scottish fold male with folded ears,a quiet man with big legs and a flexible tail
> 
> And I think if we have a couple in our house, they won't have to call mates anymore? After mating, they have no reason to miaoh miaoh rite???


Are people so oblivious to implications, health issues and moral issues of breeding????????? 

Cats aren't like humans, they dont just have a quick s**g with some mucker from down the road and hope thats the last of it, cats have kittens...and sometimes not just one!


----------



## diesel

_ have a 8 years old Scottish Fold male named Diesel(because of his pure black color). All my friends love him very much. Since 2003, because of my friends' inquiries, Diesel mated with their cats(2 of them are Persian which I don't really care since I know little about Persian and I didn't ask for a kitten) and he had 15 babies in total by now. Recently I made up my mind to have him neutered because he'd been trying to mate my dog(what a poor guy) but I do wanna keep one more Scottish Fold like Diesel.
In March, Diesel mated with another Persian and 2 days ago, 5 babies were born. I talked to the Persian owner, he said I could keep the black baby. Then I began to search internet for information about Persian x SF and I found this forum and this post.
Well, I began to worry after reading all the replies. But Diesel is physically strong and healthy. He never has any kidney/joint problems and neither his babies. All his babies have round face and eyes, beautiful coat. Maybe they are just the lucky ones I think. I don't really know whether I should keep this kitten or not. I love him but I don't wanna see him suffer from illness when he ages.
Please, if someone here has Persian X SF cats, tell me your experience and your cats' health condition. It would be greatly appreciated.
And by the way, most of Diesel's kitten were sent to a pet store and they sell them at a very high price(though they got them for free) and one of his baby was sold to a SF breeder in Ontario._


----------



## lauren001

Persians have a disease called Polycystic kidney disease which causes their kidneys to fail as they age.
Fortunately there is a DNA test for this disease in Persians which will tell you if this kitten has the gene.
Cat Tests 
Cat PKD1
it costs $40 and is a simple cotton swab in the cheek.


----------



## ebonymooncats

This post has really annoyed me - all I can say is poor cats and poor future kittens. 

Cats dont have a chance when there is such irresponsible people 'caring' for them


----------



## MouchoisMelvin

If I'm not mistaken, aren't there "Highland" Folds out there that are a mix of longhair breeds and the Scott? 

Also, I'm so sick of seeing people breeding their cats just to see what'll come out. Being a responsible pet owner should be your first priority. I have a "teacup" Himalayan that was born with so many problems because he was an accident between two unaltered "pet" cats. Two cats that should NOT have been bred.

If you REALLY have to breed your cats, do the right thing and get both of them fully checked out. Scottish Folds can be much larger than some Persians, and if your Scotty is the male, then you are very well looking at a possible c-section. I hope you're ready to fork up that bill, as it's a big one. There's also a huge chance that your kittens will come out premature, so are you willing to spend the time taking care of preemie kittens? 

Along with those thoughts, you must also first consider the process that includes proper check ups during the in-vitro stages of the queen (mother cat). Your mother cat will need proper supplements during the pregnancy as well as during the nursing stage.

After you ensure a proper pregnancy, you must then ready yourself for queening. Get a fitting birthing box that will fit the mother and her kittens comfortably. Have an emergency vet on call and be prepared for that c-section at the first sign of any trouble. You will need to purchase the following for the birthing process as a "just in case" scenario:
Sterile hemostats and blunt end scissors to cut the umbilical cords, if needed.
Alcohol and matches for sterilizing the hemostats and scissors after each cord.
Heavy sewing thread to tie each cord, if necessary.
Petroleum jelly
Surgical gloves to keep the environment sterile
Pediatric bulb syringe
Rectal and household thermometers to monitor the queen's temperate and the room temperature.
Gram scale for weighing the kittens and continuing the weight monitoring
Iodine
KMR, tube feeder, syringe feeder, and kitten bottle in case supplemental feeding is necessary
Kitten food, vanilla ice cream and yogurt for the queen after delivery to help milk flow


If you don't know what all that stuff is for, you probably shouldn't be doing this on your own.

And if you are still into it and think you can handle the delivery, now you have to take into account the kitten care you will be doing for the next couple of months, as Persian kittens tend to take a little longer to develop emotionally, so they should stay with the mother for atleast 12 to 16 weeks. You must monitor everything that your kittens are doing, get them all check ups with the vet, and all their proper care that is needed.

Still think you are ready?

You still have one more thing... Finding homes for each of the little guys you don't want. That can be a lot harder than you think.


So I really hope that you will be responsible and just fix your pets and consider adopting a homeless kitten out there if you really really want a kitten.


----------

